# Dual Monitor Setup on Dell Studio 15



## nrgreen3 (Sep 14, 2009)

I am trying to work out the best configuration on setting up two external monitors on my laptop.

The Dell sales department keeps try to sell me a hdmi splitter instead of a docking station. I searched this for a while and couldn't find any case where it was used for a dual monitor setup as opposed to mirroring the same screen on both displays. This is not possible, right?

I know I can set up dual monitors just using the VGA/DVI/HDMI outputs on my latop, but don't want to mess with the cords each time, thus the reason I want a docking station. But I will see quality loss connecting to the docking station with a USB, right? I want to maintain the 1900x1200 resolution on both screens.

Can I connect to a docking station with one HDMI cable and then connect the docking station to the monitors using a DVI cable for one and an HDMI cable for the other? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

